# Gar hunting/fishing



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well the other day I set up one of my slingshot to shoot fish and it works great here are the pictures


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . I shoot gar with a bow fishing rig . The DNR encourages their removal because they are a rough invasive species .

Can you show a detail picture of your dart ?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice haul. A very interesting set up. I'm gonna have to give it a try. It has to be a blast when you get one on the reel!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow.. I just blew 100 bucks on a Simpleshot Hammer.. Still have to get the attachment for the rod.. This looks less expensive..


----------



## Tandrax (May 19, 2013)

Wow 

Really cool catch man, must be fun when you're "reeling" them in

What's the weight of an average one ?

What's the meat like on these fish ?

Could you tell me some more info on the wrist setup and the launching/trigger thing/apparatus part?

Fish + grill = instant win


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice . I shoot gar with a bow fishing rig . The DNR encourages their removal because they are a rough invasive species .
> Can you show a detail picture of your dart ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Ghost .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice rig ... and obviously effective.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice Ghost! I haven't seen a gar since I left Mississippi.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

